# 1 year old adjustment period



## MDAVIS

Not sure where to put this post and I need some advise. We went to a breeder the week of september 25th to look at some parents of some puppies that would soon be born. While we were there the breeder asked us if we wanted to adopt a 1 year old GSD. We thought about it awhile and ended up bringing her home. I am sure we have done several things wrong with the adjustment period. I must mention I have 3 girls 13,11 & 9 that I promised to get a new dog as our 13 1/2 year old White GS passed away in July. We brought her home and left her loose in the back yard and she wouldn't stop moving which I understood. We brought in the house and the same thing, she finally sat down while we were watching TV. I put her outside and never heard a peep out of her all night. She just seemed like she was always looking for something. I left her in the next night and she slept in my bedroom. The next day I had to go to Atlanta so the girls left her in the house and went to school.(My wife works nights and gets home around 8:15 am) When she got home the dog had gone to the bathroom in one of my daugters room. Something had scared her and she would not let my wife get near her. She finally got her outside did not seem to like to be near my wife. When I came back from Atlanta wednesday morning I saw her trying to eat her way thru the gate after the girls had gone to school. At this point we called our friend who refered us to the breeder and she said to crate her and treat her like a puppy. If she was out of the crate have her on a leash. We could take her off the leash if we were playing with her but other than that keep her on it. She thinks this dog was a as she called her a kennel dog all of her life. I believe she was being trained for conformation shows. She sleeps all night in the crate and does not really resist going into it. Problem now is she doesn't like to go outside, she will to go to the bathroom but wants right back in. She will jump up on the door trying to get back in. (She has ripped the screen to pieces)I must mention she is not house broken yet because I have to make her go outside otherwise I believe she would go in the house. She will eat some but it is a struggle at times and my vet wants her to gain 4-5 lbs. She looks like she is always looking for something (I do have a cat that suprisingly them seem to get along pretty good most of the time) This weekend is week 3 and if I leave her off the leash in the house she heads right upstairs sniffing everywhere, which tells me she might mark her terittory. She adores my oldest daugter who has always gotten along with aniamals and myself also. It is like she is always looking for her. I know this is a lengthy message but it is getting frustarting having to monitor her so much. The not wanting to be outside is a totally crazy also. Any input or suggestions would be appreciated. I must mention the dog has shown no signs of aggression towards anyone but does look scared or confused at times. She is probably getting more TLC than she ever has gotten.There are typically alot of childeren in and out of my house. Someone mentioned she could be going thru seperation anxiety and at 1 the are typically getting protective. She also has had no companion pet training we are working on her knowing her name a sitting at present. I believe the dogs pedigree is very good from the fathers side I have not recievd the information from he motherside yet. We do plan on obiedience training but want get her adjusted to her new home first. THANKS!:wub:


----------



## Emoore

I see this A LOT with my foster dogs. The "looking for something" behavior is very common with re-homed dogs and should pass as she settles in and figures out that this is her home and you are her family. 
As far as not wanting to be outside, are _you_ outside? Your family is probably the best thing that's ever happened to this dog and she doesn't want to be separated from you. In other words, it might not be so much that she doesn't want to be outside, but that she doesn't want to be alone. I wouldn't force her to go outside by herself right now. 

I agree with the breeder-- treat her like a baby puppy. Either tether her to you or use babygates to section off the space she's allowed to be-- usually the family room, kitchen, etc. Make going outside a fun experience. Take her out and play ball or frisbee or just run around and play with her. **Take her for long walks!!** And yes, when you're not home or can't supervise, she goes in the crate.

Hope this helps.


----------



## gsdraven

Emoore said:


> Take her out and play ball or frisbee or just run around and play with her. **Take her for long walks!!**


Walks, training and structure. She is unsure about what happened to her and needs to feel confident in her new surroundings. The best way to build her confidence and your bond with her is through walks and training. Short sessions of training and always end on a positive note. Try to get her into a routine of walking, eating and pottying at the same times every day. It will help her to relax.


----------



## MDAVIS

Emoore said:


> I see this A LOT with my foster dogs. The "looking for something" behavior is very common with re-homed dogs and should pass as she settles in and figures out that this is her home and you are her family.
> As far as not wanting to be outside, are _you_ outside? Your family is probably the best thing that's ever happened to this dog and she doesn't want to be separated from you. In other words, it might not be so much that she doesn't want to be outside, but that she doesn't want to be alone. I wouldn't force her to go outside by herself right now.
> 
> I agree with the breeder-- treat her like a baby puppy. Either tether her to you or use babygates to section off the space she's allowed to be-- usually the family room, kitchen, etc. Make going outside a fun experience. Take her out and play ball or frisbee or just run around and play with her. **Take her for long walks!!** And yes, when you're not home or can't supervise, she goes in the crate.
> 
> Hope this helps.


 Yes I am outside as the kids are quite a bit. She is learning to play ball but loses interset quickly. I can be out in the shed and she will come in for awhile and then go right to the back door and wait to be let in. I know there is no answer for this next question but how long would you think a adjustment period might take?


----------



## onyx'girl

When I adopted Kacie, she had been in at least 3 other homes(not including her breeder) in her short 21 mos. I think she was an outside chained dog in the last place(they moved out and abandoned her & a cat)
She took about 6 months to really feel like she belonged and that she could relax without fear of abuse or neglect. 

Whenever we had company and they gave her attention, I could almost read her thoughts..."are they here to take me away?"
Onyx was 5 months when we adopted Kacie, if we didn't have Onxy and senior Clover I'm sure her adjustment would have been much harder.
When I took her to her first obedience class(about 6 weeks after I adopted her), she wouldn't engage with me(make eye contact) she was always on guard of her surroundings and watchful, she wouldn't platz there either, she felt too vulnerable.
Get into a training class, maybe agility after obedience and boost her confidence. If she is food driven, maybe lay her meal in a track and have her search for it while you quietly praise her.

I would use a martingale(no slip) collar for outings so she can't back out of her collar. 
Many times dogs with no bond will escape and it would be hard to get them back.


----------

